# Arnis in Seattle Area



## Darkmoon (May 22, 2009)

I am vacationing in Bremerton, that's a small town an hour out from Seattle the last week in May Memorial Week! Are there any Dojo's that teach Modern Arnis or any one of the Filipino stick fighting arts there?

I would love to come and visit and train with you or them.


----------



## arnisador (May 22, 2009)

Bellevue:
http://www.arnisador.com/


----------



## tellner (May 22, 2009)

MKG Seattle


----------



## Darkmoon (May 22, 2009)

tellner said:


> MKG Seattle



Thanks I'll check t out. 

Anyone else?


----------



## Brian King (May 23, 2009)

Kelly Worden is out that way.

http://www.kellyworden.com/DatuWorden.html

Regards
Brian King


----------



## Darkmoon (May 23, 2009)

Thank you so much for the great responce. I will be in the area from 5-27-2009 to 5-30-2009. I look forword to visiting at least one School while I'm there.

Keep 'em coming!!


----------



## Brian King (May 23, 2009)

Darkmoon
We are having a special event that weekend, a (Systema) breathing seminar with guest instructor Vali Majd. While not Modern Arnis or even stick fighting the principles and practices will translate to whatever art you practice. Just a thought.

http://www.systemanw.com/main_page.html


Flyer for seminar
http://0301.netclime.net/1_5/060/288/10b/Vali%20Breathing%20Flyer%20May%202009.pdf


Regards
Brian King


----------



## Darkmoon (May 23, 2009)

Systema?! I like Systema a lot! It's a lot like my T'ai-Chi style. If I can make it I so will!

Thanks.


----------



## chris arena (May 23, 2009)

Greetings:

I'm 15 miles south in Gig Harbor. I teach a small class in gig Harbor on Saturdays mornings at 9 am and either Tues or Thursdays evenings at 7 pm in University Place. While your here, you should also meet my instructor Datu Kelly S. Worden in Tacoma. Stop by, have fun. No charge.

Here is a video short we took this morning while playing around in the gym. Over the next few Saturdays, we will be working on this drill along with Wortac blade from last weeks 6 hr. seminar with Datu Kelly. 
Good God! How can you get a better vacation!




 
Chris Arena
carena7028@comcast.net


----------



## Darkmoon (May 28, 2009)

Thank you all very much for your responces. I am now in the Seattle area (Bremerton). If I can make it to your classes I will. I hope to see some of you.

Thank you


----------



## Brian King (May 28, 2009)

Welcome to Washington. Sorry bout the lousy weather but that is Seattle, I hope that you have a great vacation regardless.

Regards
Brian King


----------



## Darkmoon (May 28, 2009)

Brian said:


> Welcome to Washington. Sorry bout the lousy weather but that is Seattle, I hope that you have a great vacation regardless.
> 
> Regards
> Brian King


 

Have you been to Detroit? One day you're wareing shorts within the next two you're bunding up cause there is a foot of snow.

This is just gray.


----------



## chris arena (May 29, 2009)

I spent much of my youth in Saint Clair Shores Estates up the road a bit from the Ford Estate. I still remember cars slipping all over the road from May flies!, blizzards and summer humidity!

Chris Arena


----------



## Tensei85 (May 31, 2009)

Hey Darkmoon,

I see your from Detroit. If you don't mind me asking where do you train at?

I used to study Arnis in Saginaw under the Remy Presas system for probably 5 years.

Thanks,


----------



## Darkmoon (Jun 28, 2009)

Tensei85 said:


> Hey Darkmoon,
> 
> I see your from Detroit. If you don't mind me asking where do you train at?
> 
> ...




http://www.mejishi.250x.com/

I've been training here for the last 7 years. I would love to train with others in the Detroit area.


----------

